# CC Steering Wheel Swaps: Make/Model Combos



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright. So wheels and tires are done. Suspension is going on this weekend. Then I have a pile of pennies going towards a downpipe and Uni Stage 2. So, in the meantime, I want to start my research on steering wheel swaps. However, I want to approach this a little differently and ask all of you who've done swaps to post finished product pictures, similar to the wheel/tire/suspension thread. Please include year/model/trim of the wheel's original donor car, as well as your car.

Personally, I'll be looking for a flat-bottom DSG paddle shift wheel...which probably means GTI, GLI or Golf R. Anyhow, in the mean time I'm going to post my '12 CC R-Line wheel up for trade/sell to see what I can get for it.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

GLI wheel with R-line spoke replacement. It works since I have an R-line.










I have had this wheel so long, looking back at my old picture of the stock steering wheel...validates the choice to swap to a sport wheel.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got mine replaced recently. I'm pretty happy with it, especially since its one of the tangible mods for our cars. You can see, feel and touch it daily which makes you appreciate it more and more. I have nothing against the stock wheel, it's nice and all, but this one is even nicer 

This wheel will fit all trim models, btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Since we have this thread open.
What is a "normal" price for steering wheel with airbag?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Since we have this thread open.
> What is a "normal" price for steering wheel with airbag?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


And where to find it? 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got mine for $520 shipped from a guy at the MKV Forum brand new. But I've seen some used ones selling on eBay for less than that. New ones are north of $700 as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

there was a paid advertiser that had GLI ones in the CC parts classifieds that were in the $500 range.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

DasCC said:


> there was a paid advertiser that had GLI ones in the CC parts classifieds that were in the $500 range.


He was a scam. Many paid and then he disappeared.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, really? Is that the seller from Mexico?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

Do the 2014 R line CCs come with an R - line wheel? How can they continue to put this wheel on these nice vehicles?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chitown Greek said:


> Do the 2014 R line CCs come with an R - line wheel? How can they continue to put this wheel on these nice vehicles?


Nope...just the regular CC wheel, although with paddle shifters when you get the DSG trans...exactly like CCdave posted:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Is whole new airbag necessary when getting flat bottom steering wheel?
Or is it possible to replace airbag cover only while reusing original airbag module?

Here is example of an airbag cover
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car-...olo-caddy-jetta-scirocco-bora/1074732186.html

Thanks


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Is whole new airbag necessary when getting flat bottom steering wheel?
> Or is it possible to replace airbag cover only while reusing original airbag module?
> 
> Here is example of an airbag cover
> ...


Nope, not possible. The clips for the GTI wheel are in totally different spots. You'd have to get the complete set for it to work.


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

I like it except the red stiching


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The Golf R steering wheel is what I went with. The gray stitching and black inserts are why I went with it. $700+ for a new one is normal.

If you plan to do it yourself, here is the DIY I put together. LINK

Before:









After:


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

They come in various colors http://jimmy-cbx.blogspot.ae/p/golf-r-steering-wheels.html . i would love to have the one with the brown/truffle stitching, because my seats are truffle/black. No idea where to source them from though


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

boogiedownberlin said:


> They come in various colors http://jimmy-cbx.blogspot.ae/p/golf-r-steering-wheels.html . i would love to have the one with the brown/truffle stitching, because my seats are truffle/black. No idea where to source them from though


Not sure, but I think beige would be a good match (which I think is brown in your link) . The guy I got mine from has one in stock :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I must be the only one that doesn't like them. I bought one for a GTD Golf with grey stitching but before I fitted it I had a lone of a tiguan r line from the dealer and found it was uncomfortable to hold so it's now in the garage in a bag.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sean2000VR6 said:


> I like it except the red stiching


To each his own, buddy. I like it because the red stitching kind of blends in with the red highlights in the instrumentation and the red led's all around the car as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Will22 said:


> I think I must be the only one that doesn't like them. I bought one for a GTD Golf with grey stitching but before I fitted it I had a lone of a tiguan r line from the dealer and found it was uncomfortable to hold so it's now in the garage in a bag.


lol. I installed one on the wifes car and she hated it.


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

Well... I got mine from probably the guy you were talking about. He quoted me $650, and it came out good. 

I got a MFSW from a GLI and I swapped new paddle-shifters and the R-Line insert. 
Red stitching though... Even though I find them matching with the red lights at night.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Just wanna know what you guys did with your old wheels. Did you sell them or just have them lying around?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Grajjie said:


> Just wanna know what you guys did with your old wheels. Did you sell them or just have them lying around?


I sold my old wheel. It should sell quickly for $250, but you can get more if you are patient.

As for the comfort comments. In my opinion, the new wheel is better than the OEM CC wheel. For my use, it fits the hand like it should and it provides more road feedback. The feedback is not something you would ever know about until you mount the new wheel and immediately go for a drive while you still remember the old wheel feel. Its not a huge difference, but with some suspension mods it is different. Different in a good way. 

Its funny to think that I originally did it because I liked the looks of the wheel better! Now the looks are just an additional plus.

I doubt I have 30 highway miles on the wheel, so I can't review it from that aspect. If you are building your CC to be a drivers car, the GOLF R wheel has more to offer than just looks.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

DasCC said:


> lol. I installed one on the wifes car and she hated it.


You saying I'm like a woman? :laugh:

Funny thing is that I put the Mk4 R32 wheel on my Mk4 track car and I loved it.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I paid $550 or something like that from the guy in Mexico. I think he is prevented from advertising since hes not a paid advertiser (i could be wrong). look in the CC classifieds, he posts in there from time to time. I sold my stock wheel for $250, but it was the factory paddle shifter one. If it doesnt have paddles then plan to get a lot less, like $100-150.

Yes you need a new airbag. The $550 includes the airbag. I really like it, both the feel and the look. I also get lots of compliments on it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Will22 said:


> You saying I'm like a woman? :laugh:
> 
> Funny thing is that I put the Mk4 R32 wheel on my Mk4 track car and I loved it.


Will is short for Willa right?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

2010 OEM Steering Wheel | Lenkrad










Multi Function Steering Wheel Leather with Tiptronic - Black / Art Grey | MFSW Lenkrad










Check my sig for more info.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

I was rereading through the thread, the guy I got my steering wheel from is NOT he scammer. Apparently they were both from Mexico but the guy I dealt with is for real, and he has great customer service. 

Apparently he couldn't post in the for sale section because the scammer complained about him, but anyone wants to contact him for a wheel, his email is [email protected]. I am posting this because I have gotten lots of messages asking how to contact him.


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

van33 said:


> To each his own, buddy. I like it because the red stitching kind of blends in with the red highlights in the instrumentation and the red led's all around the car as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definately! I do like the steering wheel on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

The CC is now sold in R line in the UK and it has the R line wheel fitted.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

jspirate said:


> The Golf R steering wheel is what I went with. The gray stitching and black inserts are why I went with it. $700+ for a new one is normal.
> 
> If you plan to do it yourself, here is the DIY I put together. LINK
> 
> ...


i really like this wheel, but im not sure about the black chrome trim. I know that the trim can be swapped out, but getting them as they are, i prefer my red stitching wheel with the silver trim that matches the cars interior better.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CCdave said:


> i really like this wheel, but im not sure about the black chrome trim. I know that the trim can be swapped out, but getting them as they are, i prefer my red stitching wheel with the silver trim that matches the cars interior better.


One of the nifty things about this mod is that there are options. It took me over 3 months to find the wheel that I wanted; so, if you are patient, you can get exactly the the one you want!


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you think the golf r wheel and the toureg r wheel are the same diameter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Will, 
Any chance you want to sell that wheel to me? Ive been following your thread and posts and Im about have a new cc delivered in a few months. 
You also mentioned you have ambient lighting on your car. can you send me some pictures of that. I might be able to add it to the order if its worth it/
whats your opinion on that?

thanks



Will22 said:


> I think I must be the only one that doesn't like them. I bought one for a GTD Golf with grey stitching but before I fitted it I had a lone of a tiguan r line from the dealer and found it was uncomfortable to hold so it's now in the garage in a bag.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered my combo on ebay, it's been shipped and on the way. Is the MK6 flat bottom with red stitching and airbag. Has the paddles since my VR6 already has them will be an easy swap. Excited for the sportier wheel. Was only $450 and $80 shipping. The seller was very fast to reply and said he has a good amount of them! I will post pics when I get it. Ebay number 251419794210.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Just ordered my combo on ebay, it's been shipped and on the way. Is the MK6 flat bottom with red stitching and airbag. Has the paddles since my VR6 already has them will be an easy swap. Excited for the sportier wheel. Was only $450 and $80 shipping. The seller was very fast to reply and said he has a good amount of them! I will post pics when I get it. Ebay number 251419794210.


Even if your VR6 didn't have the paddles to begin with....it's still easy to add the paddles to an automatic/DSG car.
You just have to check a box in VagCom to enable them, that's all.

Not a bad price, but there was another seller on ebay selling the same MK6 wheel/airbag (new) for $100 less though.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Even if your VR6 didn't have the paddles to begin with....it's still easy to add the paddles to an automatic/DSG car.
> You just have to check a box in VagCom to enable them, that's all.
> 
> Not a bad price, but there was another seller on ebay selling the same MK6 wheel/airbag (new) for $100 less though.



Really? I searched forever for the best deal and have been watching for months!! Ugh, do you have the item number??


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I should have posted this a while back. BE VERY careful in buying USED steering wheels from eBay or elsewhere. Most of them are from wrecks and may have deformities. 

A buddy of mine got a used one from eBay, and although it looked fine visually, after the install, the back of the wheel kept on rubbing with the column which made a rubbing noise. I believe the sound annoyed him greatly and he eventually got sick of it and took it off. Just a warning for everyone who's thinking if doing this mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

WOW, these look great.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

van33 said:


> I should have posted this a while back. BE VERY careful in buying USED steering wheels from eBay or elsewhere. Most of them are from wrecks and may have deformities.
> 
> A buddy of mine got a used one from eBay, and although it looked fine visually, after the install, the back of the wheel kept on rubbing with the column which made a rubbing noise. I believe the sound annoyed him greatly and he eventually got sick of it and took it off. Just a warning for everyone who's thinking if doing this mod.
> 
> ...


Bought mine from a VW dealer on ebay, and new in OEM packaging.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Got everything installed but having issue with error clearing out, the yellow steering wheel emblem in the cluster. I did the resets per ROSS TECH site but still getting the "steering limit stop" error. I had the angle error but it cleared out after i did what the Ross Tech site said. Only thing I can hope is it clears after driving a little, if not i'll have to call ross tech.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

If this gets anyone else stuck, hold the wheel to the far right almost super hard, the cluster will beep three times, then left, same thing.... then center and light went out.


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

http://jayscarblog.com/meet-your-new-steering-wheel/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

^ I don't like the new steering wheels. They somehow look too retro to me. However, I do like the fact that cruise control buttons are on the wheel and not on the stalk. And that Discover Pro HU unit is amazing. Played around with it and it is soo fast and the GUI is delicious!! Makes the RNS-510 look like something that belongs in a museum


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Got everything installed but having issue with error clearing out, the yellow steering wheel emblem in the cluster. I did the resets per ROSS TECH site but still getting the "steering limit stop" error. I had the angle error but it cleared out after i did what the Ross Tech site said. Only thing I can hope is it clears after driving a little, if not i'll have to call ross tech.


Never had any issues switching out steering wheels. I've done it twice already following jspirate's DIY instructions. Did you reference that at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

van33 said:


> Never had any issues switching out steering wheels. I've done it twice already following jspirate's DIY instructions. Did you reference that at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I followed the steps exactly. When I took off the battery it tripped the Steering angle sensor and steering limit errors. This is common on most of the cars with electronic steering per Ross Tech. I just was having a tricky time figuring out out to reset/adapt the steering limit. Just glad it worked fine eventually. Definitely love the look of the new wheel! Should have come that way from the factory. Now I need to sell my OEM one I took off.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Now I need to sell my OEM one I took off.


PM'd


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

new 








old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

old one of mine :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> new





BORA RSI said:


>


You guys just "popped out" the GTI/GLI emblem from the bottom, to remove it, right?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yes i did. :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You guys just "popped out" the GTI/GLI emblem from the bottom, to remove it, right?


Yep, wasn't gonna have GTI or RLine or something my car isn't in there, lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Yes i did. :thumbup:





ColumbusCC said:


> Yep, wasn't gonna have GTI or RLine or something my car isn't in there, lol


But it's just snapped in there, correct?
And just slides out?


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> But it's just snapped in there, correct?
> And just slides out?


Yes

Enviado desde mi LT18a usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

romney said:


> 2010 OEM Steering Wheel | Lenkrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the best place to get this exact wheel?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Just curious... How much can you ask for original CC steering wheel? And is there market for it? B6 guys??

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

My OEM will be for sale soon when my flat bottom one arrives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

You should be able to get around $300 depends on shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I listed mine on ebay for 300. and on forums here $325 boo


----------



## Coujer (Nov 20, 2002)

Does the Jetta and Golf steering wheel fit the cc airbag, they look the same but just want to confirm if someone knows. Just looking to add the paddles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

No, they're different 

Enviado desde mi C6906 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

So a few weeks back I bought a 13' GTI sterling wheel with DSG. The airbag I bought was from a GLI. I Wanted to confirm for anyone interested. The wheel and airbag I bought work. Only thing You will need to swap the harness for the MF one, 5k0 971 584c.

The GLI airbag can be had in eBay for $200-245 and the harness for $59 online. A lot cheaper than paying $399-450 for the GTI airbag..

Awesome mod to have.


----------



## Dariokralj (Apr 5, 2016)

Did it require any coding for the functions?
Thank you.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dariokralj said:


> Did it require any coding for the functions?
> Thank you.


Yes


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> So a few weeks back I bought a 13' GTI sterling wheel with DSG. The airbag I bought was from a GLI. I Wanted to confirm for anyone interested. The wheel and airbag I bought work. Only thing You will need to swap the harness for the MF one, 5k0 971 584c.
> 
> The GLI airbag can be had in eBay for $200-245 and the harness for $59 online. A lot cheaper than paying $399-450 for the GTI airbag..
> 
> Awesome mod to have.


Wouldn't all the harnesses work since the steering wheels are basically the same?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Wouldn't all the harnesses work since the steering wheels are basically the same?


Part of the reason the airbag from this particular gli was so cheap is it came from a model with no multi function. Hence the need for a new harness


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Mk7 us golf r wheel


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Part of the reason the airbag from this particular gli was so cheap is it came from a model with no multi function. Hence the need for a new harness


How can you tell if the airbag has the right harness? I just bought a GLI steering wheel with no airbag, and I want to make sure I buy the right airbag.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope this help, old on the table, new on the airbag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I will play  since im on my 3rd steering wheel hehe


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Hope this help, old on the table, new on the airbag.


Thank you! That helps. Is there a part number for the harness?


----------



## AdiNair (May 2, 2016)

*Mk7 wheel on the CC*

@robjettauk and @VRbehaviour Does the media control and all the buttons on the steering wheel control the RNS and the Multifunction Display? Or does it have problems. Also what about the airbag pins?

I was looking at the GLI steering wheels earlier, but if those Mk7 steering wheels work perfectly, id get those instead.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the forum. I have a 2013 CC R-Line and I just bought a second hand GLI steering without the airbag. Does anyone know the part number for the air bag that is compatible for my set up? Your help is appreciated. Thanks Vortex! 

Tone


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried this steering wheel in their CC? Will it work?


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

I have this for sale If Someone its interested...

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

eurotuningimports said:


> I have this for sale If Someone its interested...
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


How much ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

MKV06 said:


> How much ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$450 shipped 

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## samuk (Oct 4, 2015)

*Airbag would work on a CC?*

Please need help determining if this airbag would work on a 2013 CC - thanks

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr


----------



## samuk (Oct 4, 2015)

I've got a similar steering to this one, GTI - but from Mexico. wonder if this airbag would work on a 2013 CC?.

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr


----------



## oceansun31 (May 7, 2015)

eurotuningimports said:


> $450 shipped
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


Is the FB wheel still avail?? TY

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, still available...

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

So i have a 2010 cc dsg but it didn't come with a paddle shift steering wheel from the factory. I was thinking of just swapping in a mk6 round steering wheel since i can use my existing air bag. With some vag com coding it should work like a charm right?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

justsomevdubbguy said:


> So i have a 2010 cc dsg but it didn't come with a paddle shift steering wheel from the factory. I was thinking of just swapping in a mk6 round steering wheel since i can use my existing air bag. With some vag com coding it should work like a charm right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Is the airbag the same for sure? Because the cc airbag does not work on a GTI steering wheel, and if I'm not mistaken the airbags between GTI and golf are interchangeable, which would mean that it wouldn't work on a golf steering wheel either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

Yea i would be getting a steering wheel that my air bag would fit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's round like you said, then yes. If it's flat bottom, no.


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

Alright awesome. Just got confused because on some of the ebay posting they ask for you to check if you have a high SRS and i never heard that term before. Just didn't want to buy a huge paper weight.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not 100% true, what they said

The airbag clips (and wiring harness on the CC) are different versus the MK6. See here for pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5656975-DIY-Golf-R-Steering-Wheel-Installation

This wheel, for example, would NOT work with your OEM airbag (different clips):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multifuncti...ash=item23657aa196:g:zFoAAOSwGYVW8tNe&vxp=mtr

Your best bet is to find one from a CC, IMO, for a true plug & play swap of the wheel....like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-VW-CC-...ash=item41be1d046b:g:vO4AAOSw3v5YpQlK&vxp=mtr


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not 100% true, what they said
> 
> The airbag clips (and wiring harness on the CC) are different versus the MK6. See here for pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5656975-DIY-Golf-R-Steering-Wheel-Installation
> 
> ...


Oh ****! Thanks alot!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Is there an OEM flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifters and multifunction buttons WITH tan stitching? I have a premium OEM CC wheel from Germany with matching interior stitching, but I'd prefer the equivalent stitching In a flat bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Is there an OEM flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifters and multifunction buttons WITH tan stitching? I have a premium OEM CC wheel from Germany with matching interior stitching, but I'd prefer the equivalent stitching In a flat bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiguan and Golf R's have the tan/gray stitching.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pod_eraser (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I need some help. I'm looking to buy Golf 7 GTI/R steering wheel for my Passat CC 2009 2.0TSI manual, I found an Mexican guy who is selling some wheels on Ebay and I'm about to buy a wheel. I saw there are some of you who have successfully installed these kind of wheel on the CC. What i need to do to install the wheel ? Any kind of help will be helpful, because I'm new to swapping wheels. Thanks in advance  

P.S. Any kind of help will be appreciated


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What i'm looking for is a Steering wheel with: 
- the tan matching stitching
- with a flat bottom 
- perforated soft leather
- with heating 
- with multi-function buttons
- with the tiptronic + / - shifting levers


----------



## Josh04MKIV (Mar 16, 2005)

Will22 said:


> I think I must be the only one that doesn't like them. I bought one for a GTD Golf with grey stitching but before I fitted it I had a lone of a tiguan r line from the dealer and found it was uncomfortable to hold so it's now in the garage in a bag.


For sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

with the Takata recalls, how is everyone going about replacing the airbags under the recall?

Because in order for the dealer to do it they need a GTI vin however we have CC vins.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

pandavw86 said:


> with the Takata recalls, how is everyone going about replacing the airbags under the recall?
> 
> Because in order for the dealer to do it they need a GTI vin however we have CC vins.


I put back my original CC steering wheel and went to the dealer. When i got home I swapped GTI steering again. Most of GTI airbags were not under recall. I actually had VIN of the donor car so I was able to check.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> I put back my original CC steering wheel and went to the dealer. When i got home I swapped GTI steering again. Most of GTI airbags were not under recall. I actually had VIN of the donor car so I was able to check.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Why would you even bother doing the recall if you were going to remove the airbag anyway?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Scoper50 said:


> Why would you even bother doing the recall if you were going to remove the airbag anyway?


The GTI airbag is good not affected by recall, so Im safe.
My vehicle gets cleared from the system as recall performed.
I have a new updated airbag in my storage incase i want to go back to original steering wheel.


Makes perfect sense to me

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Flyrh8r (May 29, 2020)

I don't mean to resurrect an old thread but I'm hoping someone can assist. I want to do a steering wheel swap into my 2016 CC rline. From the looks of the posts it seems a GlI or GTI wheel will work nicely. 

My apologies for my ignorance but I want to make sure I get the right one and right year for a flawless swap. Understandably since it will need the airbag I want to make sure its from a reputable seller and I'm hoping for some direction on where to purchase.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## marccc (Nov 5, 2019)

I got a 2012 GTI flat bottom steering wheel With paddles from a wrecked gti for 150$ (no airbag). Then I looked around for an airbag, on the gti flat bottom steering wheel you can use airbags from jettas, so I picked one up for 50$ off a wrecked Jetta. All I needed from there was a 13$ harness I got off alibaba. I sold my 2013 CC Steering wheel for 100$ and bought the r-line plastic trim at the bottom of the wheel (no longer says GTI, now it says R). Works perfect with paddles after coding them in with OBD eleven. Went this route since I didn’t want to pay 500$+ for a new steering wheel


----------



## basichromatic1 (May 26, 2015)

Currently working on a beetle R wheel swap. Will update on how it works out! Waiting for the wheel to arrive. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommo98 (Oct 8, 2021)

CCdave said:


> GLI wheel with R-line spoke replacement. It works since I have an R-line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much was that and where from?


----------



## codezito (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi ! Anybody can help me? I installed steering wheel mk7 into my CC 2013, but commands and paddles doesn’t work! Can someone help me with coding or modification ??


----------

